# lg lk311 series supported formats



## anujchopra (Mar 11, 2011)

hi,
i just bought an lg lcd lk311 series and wanted to know what all formats of videos it may run.
till now, all i've been able to run are avi videos, but when i use a converter to change the format to avi, the tv does not support that format.
could u suggest me a compatible converter for this.
it says that its divx ready.
pretty confused. any help is appreciated.


----------



## anujchopra (Mar 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

All you can do is try them. Most manuals are conservative anyway.


----------



## anujchopra (Mar 11, 2011)

do you know any good converter that i could use because whenever i convert the videos to .avi, the tv still cannot play it.
moreover, when i convert, i get a number of different encoding techniques but of the avi type only. i'm kind of confused here. any help is much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-audio-video-format-conversion-program.htm


----------

